# Ahoy fellow squatters



## Yerbiologicalfather (Aug 1, 2021)

I'm new here and just wanted to say high. I've spent over a decade traveling the lower 48 and parts of Canada most recently by van. Right now though I'm only traveling part time to help support my family more. I hope all are well and I look forward to interacting with you all!


----------



## AG Golda (Aug 2, 2021)

Welcome !!! Where are you currently located ? Edit I see now Ohio lol I look forward to hearing some travel stories and let me know if you come back to canada !


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Aug 2, 2021)

*Welcome to the StP Community!!!

Would like to read any travel experiences you'd like to share!*


----------

